# TradTech Titan III 19" ILF Takedown Riser



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

I have both and they are excellent 

19 with Border Hex 5's










17 with BF Extremes 











With the many different grips I really think it is one of the best production risers out there 






With his long draw I would suggest the 19 with longs 

It is a great platform 

Good luck


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Here's a link to a set up on a Titan II

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1879311&highlight=Titan


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

I have the Titan III and shoot it with 30# Longs for indoors then switch to 45# shorts for outdoors. Great riser, very versatile and adjustable. I would recommend the Titan III and Longs for you son. It will make up a 64" bow.


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

JParanee said:


> Here's a link to a set up on a Titan II
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1879311&highlight=Titan



Great write up thanks. I talked to John at LAS the other day and that is what he recommends along with 45# limbs. I thought he was going with a wood riser but no he wants a metal one. I do see he has a lot to learn about the adjustably of a ILF riser.

BTW nice looking setup. Love the yellow feathers and wraps with the black riser.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

upserman said:


> Great write up thanks. I talked to John at LAS the other day and that is what he recommends along with 45# limbs. I thought he was going with a wood riser but no he wants a metal one. I do see he has a lot to learn about the adjustably of a ILF riser.
> 
> BTW nice looking setup. Love the yellow feathers and wraps with the black riser.


Thanks 

Johns the man and knows his business. He will not steer you wrong

Ilf is not complicated in the least 

Just set the tiller on the bow and shoot it like any other bow or you can dabble to the cows come home 

I believe that the Titan and the Trad Tech limbs are the best value in production stuff out there and beat the pants off of most if not all the custom stuff available


----------



## OklahomaArchery (Jan 8, 2009)

I've got a Titan III with the TradTech /Samick Longbow limbs and I've got the best of both worlds. Exceptionally accurate, fast and forgiving. I draw 29 1/2". 

OA


----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

I like my 19" Titan too. I use medium border hex 6 bb2 limbs primarily for hunting, 45# @ 29". 

Smart kid, can't beat a short metal ILF riser for hunting. Gives you much more options than anything else. Limbs, grips, rests, etc.


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

guyver said:


> I like my 19" Titan too. I use medium border hex 6 bb2 limbs primarily for hunting, 45# @ 29".
> 
> Smart kid, can't beat a short metal ILF riser for hunting. Gives you much more options than anything else. Limbs, grips, rests, etc.


Nice buck. What is your arrow set up?


----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

upserman said:


> Nice buck. What is your arrow set up?


175 gr snuffers, 100 gr insert, 32" gold tip trad 7595, Mylar vanes. I believe they weight in at 650 grains


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

upserman said:


> Nice buck. What is your arrow set up?


That is a great deer and a great set up


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

I have a titan 17 with long 45# TT carbon woods. Love it, want to get a nice set of 50# medium limbs eventually


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

Can you tell me the pros and cons of the Black max glass/wood and the Black max carbon/wood?


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

guyver said:


> 175 gr snuffers, 100 gr insert, 32" gold tip trad 7595, Mylar vanes. I believe they weight in at 650 grains


That is a heavy arrow. You don't have any problem steering that big broad head with those smaller vans?


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

For the money they are both great limbs @ there price point and to be honest you really will not feel that much of a difference 

The carbon versions should be slightly faster and a tad more stable

If you are not sure about what weight to get meaning you would rather start out lighter and than buy a heavier set down the road go with the cheaper ones. 

If your sure on what you want go with the carbon version and you will have a limb that is hard to beat at double the price 

My advice for all ILF shooters getting started is to get the riser they really want and start out with the best set of limbs that they can afford. That way you can keep an eye on the classifieds and snag different sets of limbs at a reduced price. Again if you do not like them sell them and move on till you find what you are looking for

This is the beauty of ILF IMHO 

Get the right riser and experiment with limbs


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

I agree. Very good advice.


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

Here is my son with his Belcher long bow. Man he loves this bow.






















Paul has not connected on a deer with it yet. He shoots very good but when he gets in a tree he cant seem to hit one.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

upserman said:


> I agree. Very good advice.


I try 

You can't go wrong with the riser you are looking at and the service that John @ TT provides is hard to beat


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

From what I here its hard to tell a difference between the carbons woods and the wood glass limbs. I only bought them because they were cheap used. For the price I like them though. Easy draw and throw an arrow pretty good.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

upserman said:


> Here is my son with his Belcher long bow. Man he loves this bow.
> View attachment 1630291
> 
> View attachment 1630292
> ...



That is awesome 

He will connect that is for sure  

How old is he ? 

It took me till I was about 17 to connect on a deer with a bow. I had killed plenty with guns but it took me time with the bow. I just could not remember to pick a spot and I shot at the whole deer  that's what happens when you get excited 

It took me till my early 20's o kill a buck that would score and that was with a Black Widow. Ill never forget that day. I was sitting in a tree I that was on the inside corner of a field. 

At that time I had been reading all the whitetail stuff I could find and was learning to pattern deer etc.

I had been watching a buck at long distance with binoculars (still my favorite way to try and find big bucks ) I waited for the perfect day meaning the wind was right and I slipped into my perch. Before I went up I popped a film canister that had some doe in esterus on Cotten balls on it and placed it about 12 yds from my tree. I was still learning to set up shots etc. 

I had not been in the tree an hour when I heard my first snort wheeze at hat time I had never heard it and there was not much out there about it. I did not know what it was but thru the thicket above me I saw 2 big bucks bristled up and the one was making that crazy noise (snort wheeze) it blew me away. They worked down the thicket and both faded off to my left out of sight As soon as they went out of sight I grunted a few times and sure enough the one came back and stood broadside while he stuck his nose in the air to I can only imagine to get a better whiff of my scent canister 

I was so excited I only remember that as he came every time he went behind a tree I moved 

One I stood up .....two I put my body in a shooting stance .....three I put my bow up and four I shot him when he stopped and took a whiff 

Because his head was high and he was on alert he ducked my arrow and I hit him high angling down 

I could not believe it I was so excited ( I still get that excited )  

He ran off and I can remember the adrenaline dump I shook all over 

I slipped out and let the next day my old dog and I found him in a thicket about 200 yds away 

I was hooked on trophy whitetail hunting 

I envy you that you get to watch your son undertake this life long adventure and do it with him.  

The buck we are talking about is on the far left 










He scored 148 and was aged @ over 7 years old 

At the time the average buck killed in Pa was 1 1/2 years old 

Tell you don to keep his head down and pick a ot and it will happen


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

That's an awesome collection of whitetails. Are they all Pa. deer? I hunt Potter county,Pa and the bucks are getting bigger each year


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

Awesome story thanks for sharing. Are all those bucks PA deer? Very nice wall paper in that room hehe.

In the pictures i think he is 19 or 20. Now he is 24 and taller with a bit more weight. He is my hunting and fishing partner.I dont like gong in the woods without him. He has taken many deer with his compounds and guns. His best is a archery buck that is about 125'' and very mature deer.








I remember the first deer he shot when he was 10 like it was yesterday. We were together in a covered box stand that was on the edge of a old logging rd. About 8:30 a young 4 pt came out in the rd and started walking toward us. Paul got his 243 ready on the window rest and as the buck turned to go in the woods I stopped him. Like a pro he hit the safety and put the hammer down on that deer. He hit high shoulder and dropped the buck in this tracks.He said, and I will never forget it " That is just how it happened in my dream. A buck and I drop him in his tracks" He was hooked.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

mrjeffro said:


> That's an awesome collection of whitetails. Are they all Pa. deer? I hunt Potter county,Pa and the bucks are getting bigger each year


They are all Pa deer 

I have always seen big deer in Pa but since antler restrictions have been put in place I am seeing bigger bucks on average. When I shot that buck he truly was a giant for the area. I have not hunted with a rifle in Pa for over 20 years. I use rifles for other game but deer have pretty much been an archery thing since I really got into it which has been over 25 years now 

This for the kind words


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

upserman said:


> Awesome story thanks for sharing. Are all those bucks PA deer? Very nice wall paper in that room hehe.
> 
> In the pictures i think he is 19 or 20. Now he is 24 and taller with a bit more weight. He is my hunting and fishing partner.I dont like gong in the woods without him. He has taken many deer with his compounds and guns. His best is a archery buck that is about 125'' and very mature deer.
> View attachment 1630326
> ...



Man that is awesome 

You are doing it right and should be proud of each other. The families that I know that stay close are the ones that share a common love of something and there is nothing better than what you and your son have 

Call John at TT he will get him dialed in and give you great advice and I look forward to seeing both of you guys post updates


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

J, you mentioned in your video that you alway put limbsavers on your bows just incase of limb failure. Please explain?


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

I like limb savers in case of a bad nock etc that might give me a dry fire 

I think they live up to there name and help by reducing shock and vibration and of course noise

What I meant was I believe they can avert limb failure in some cases


----------



## UKbow (Jul 12, 2015)

So guys, what's the best riser the Titan II or Titan III ?


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

I have both for sale. Personal call. 
Now shooting a 15"


----------

